# Malt Pipes



## Lionman (13/2/17)

As used in the growing number of single vessel breweries that have made it to market, are these devices available separately?

I have seen people have bought and modified pots, but it can be pretty hard to find suitable pots I have found.

There seems ot be a gap in the market for Malt pipes that come in different diameters/capacities.


----------



## clickeral (13/2/17)

You can buy the Braumeister ones seperate I know Grain and Grape sell them


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles (13/2/17)

Suitable pots: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NEW-LARGE-25L-STAINLES-STEEL-STOCK-POT-SAUCE-/182429894827

Same seller has other pots with different diameters. I'm currently using one of approx 21l as a malt pipe, about to go to the 35 litre when I expand the system.


----------



## Lionman (13/2/17)

clickeral said:


> You can buy the Braumeister ones seperate I know Grain and Grape sell them


I think they sell shorter versions for doing small batches. They are also inflated BM prices.

Thinking of getting a local fabricator to make some that support some type fo false bottom in standard sizes. Just a bit more elegant than a bag, potentially a bit cheaper than a Robobrew or similar.


----------



## Lionman (13/2/17)

Lyrebird_Cycles said:


> Suitable pots: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NEW-LARGE-25L-STAINLES-STEEL-STOCK-POT-SAUCE-/182429894827
> 
> Same seller has other pots with different diameters. I'm currently using one of approx 21l as a malt pipe, about to go to the 35 litre when I expand the system.


What pot are you using this with?


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles (13/2/17)

To quote my least favourite politician: Please explain?

If I understand the question correctly, the 35 litre pot has a diameter of 38 cm. I will use it inside a 50 litre stock pot of 40 cm diameter (this one, but not until the seller puts the decimal point in the right place)


----------



## SBOB (13/2/17)

Lionman said:


> What pot are you using this with?


as an example.
I use one of their 25L pots as an 'inner pot' in a 40L birko urn


----------



## Lionman (13/2/17)

Lyrebird_Cycles said:


> To quote my least favourite politician: Please explain?
> 
> If I understand the question correctly, the 35 litre pot has a diameter of 38 cm. I will use it inside a 50 litre stock pot of 40 cm diameter (this one, but not until the seller puts the decimal point in the right place)


I'm a very caring potato...

I have been eyeing off that sellers pots, and I had already noticed that price was off. I like the idea of a cheaper pot for a malt pipe and a slightly better quality one for a tun/kettle, but it would be better if there were already made options that were a similar price.

Are you planning to just drill the bottom of the smaller pot?


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles (13/2/17)

No, I cut out four quadrants so what is left is an outer collar of about 4 cm width with a cross (also about 4 cm width) in the centre. I then make a false bottom that fits snugly inside, with the help of some silicone tape.

I just realised that thats probably pretty opaque, I'll try to take some pics tomorrow.


----------



## rude (13/2/17)

Lyrebird_Cycles said:


> Suitable pots: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NEW-LARGE-25L-STAINLES-STEEL-STOCK-POT-SAUCE-/182429894827
> 
> Same seller has other pots with different diameters. I'm currently using one of approx 21l as a malt pipe, about to go to the 35 litre when I expand the system.


I've looked at this pot 29 cm H x 32 cm W 25 Litres so Area x height = 23.3 L ?

Big W 19 L pot is 32 x 32 cm 25.7 L big W pot is tappered so probably less

Is this correct ? 

Asking the maths guru of the forum cheers in advanced


----------



## malt junkie (13/2/17)

Chystal clear if your used to playing in mud. I drive an old patrol with big chunky tires. So I understood every detail. And I've built a few of these.


----------



## Ferg (13/2/17)

I fabricated a malt pipe for my build at work. It was a relatively simple process if you have the equipment. I've attached a screenshot of the drawing that you can alter to suit your needs if you go down that route.


----------



## bevan (13/2/17)

Ferg said:


> I fabricated a malt pipe for my build at work. It was a relatively simple process if you have the equipment. I've attached a screenshot of the drawing that you can alter to suit your needs if you go down that route.


Where do work and what would the cost be for one of those? It looks awesome!


----------



## Lionman (14/2/17)

Ferg said:


> I fabricated a malt pipe for my build at work. It was a relatively simple process if you have the equipment. I've attached a screenshot of the drawing that you can alter to suit your needs if you go down that route.


That is awesome. How much do you think that would cost to get made up? It don't have access to a workshop capable of that.


----------



## Jase (14/2/17)

SBOB said:


> as an example.
> I use one of their 25L pots as an 'inner pot' in a 40L birko urn


Any pics SBOB?

I have a 40l urn that I'm considering using, I'm not sure whether to build a single batch or double batch setup.

Cheers,
Jase


----------



## woodwormm (14/2/17)

Pretty certain The Robo malt pipe is avail as a spare from kegking, but you may have to ring them to find out


----------



## Lionman (14/2/17)

rude said:


> I've looked at this pot 29 cm H x 32 cm W 25 Litres so Area x height = 23.3 L ?
> 
> Big W 19 L pot is 32 x 32 cm 25.7 L big W pot is tappered so probably less
> 
> ...


You are right, the big W pot is actually slightly bigger. They quote 19L but this might be the boil volume, not the total volume.

A mate has one he can confirm it's not tapered. He uses it for extract brews and says its pretty good for $20.


----------



## Lionman (14/2/17)

Lyrebird_Cycles said:


> To quote my least favourite politician: Please explain?
> 
> If I understand the question correctly, the 35 litre pot has a diameter of 38 cm. I will use it inside a 50 litre stock pot of 40 cm diameter (this one, but not until the seller puts the decimal point in the right place)


I contacted that seller, they are getting stock back in March for that size. It will be $129.90+$25 postage. 

I might get a 33L one which should be big enough for 20l batches.


----------



## malt junkie (14/2/17)

Lionman said:


> I contacted that seller, they are getting stock back in March for that size. It will be $129.90+$25 postage.
> 
> I might get a 33L one which should be big enough for 20l batches.


and double batches to about 1045/50


----------



## Aydos (14/2/17)

Ferg said:


> I fabricated a malt pipe for my build at work. It was a relatively simple process if you have the equipment. I've attached a screenshot of the drawing that you can alter to suit your needs if you go down that route.


That's really well done, did you roll the rib before you rolled the pot or afterwards? Also did you do the same with the top lip?

I'm doing the same at the moment building my own braumeister clone. 

Cheers


----------



## Lionman (15/2/17)

malt junkie said:


> and double batches to about 1045/50


May as well drink water h34r:


----------



## Lionman (17/2/17)

I ordered one of these 

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Oztrail-40-L-Aluminium-Stockpot-Deep-Basket-Camping-Outdoor-Picnic-/252363048100?hash=item3ac20284a4:g:ff4AAOSw2xRYXLBk

with code CSPORT20

came out at around $80 for a 40l pot with a basket.

Will mod the basket with some alimesh and pop rivets to keep grain in.

Add a ball valve too fo easy draining.


----------



## DigitalGiraffe (23/2/17)

Not sure if this is the right thread to post this in but has anyone purchased one of these? The price seems very reasonable. I'm not sure the legs would clear my element but thats a minor issue.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Stainless-Steel-Beer-Wine-House-Home-Brew-Filter-Basket-Strainer-Hip-Spider-Cylinder/32774692137.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.45.tDPaHg&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_1_10000073_10000077_10000074_10000167_10000175_10000069_10000068_10000062_10000063_10099_10000156_10000158_10096_10000056_10000059_10000097_10000094_10000090_10000091_10000147_10000144_10084_10000150_10083_10119_10000011_10080_10000153_10082_10081_10110_10111_10112_10113_10114_10000089_10000086_10000083_10000135_10000080_10078_10079_10077_10073_10070_10000140_10122_10123_10120_10121_10126_10124_10065_10068_10000132_10000033_119_10000030_10000126_10000026_10000129_10000023_10000123_432_10060_10062_10056_10055_10054_301_10059_10000120_10000020_10000117_10000013_10103_10102_10000114_10000016_10000111_10052_10053_10050_10107_10051_10106_10000101_10000100_10000104_10000045_10000108_10000191_10000197_10000179_10000042_10000039_10000036_10000187-10051_10111_10120,searchweb201603_3,afswitch_1_afChannel,ppcSwitch_5,single_sort_3_default&btsid=15b8622c-577d-439a-bc5b-ca7e0dfb29fd&algo_expid=8490d66e-9687-4786-8620-b2724e8b1606-5&algo_pvid=8490d66e-9687-4786-8620-b2724e8b1606


----------



## Ferg (23/2/17)

Errmm sorry I missed all these replies. It cost me a slab of Teds but in reality I reckon you should be able to get one for about $100. I would be trying to get it done as a cash job though so calling into somewhere and speaking face to face.
The flat pattern was cut out on a guillotine, rolled and welded. The rib and top lip were then rolled using a swage roller, after that the studs were welded using a stud welder. All up about an hours worth of work.
A bribe of a return with some beer might also help your case.




bevan said:


> Where do work and what would the cost be for one of those? It looks awesome!





Lionman said:


> That is awesome. How much do you think that would cost to get made up? It don't have access to a workshop capable of that.





aydos said:


> That's really well done, did you roll the rib before you rolled the pot or afterwards? Also did you do the same with the top lip?
> 
> I'm doing the same at the moment building my own braumeister clone.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## Lionman (23/2/17)

Ferg said:


> a slab of Teds


At least it's good something!

I ended up getting a crab cooker as it was on sale on ebay so will go with that for a bit. Might further investigate a custom malt pipe at some stage.


----------



## nosco (23/2/17)

DigitalGiraffe said:


> Not sure if this is the right thread to post this in but has anyone purchased one of these? The price seems very reasonable. I'm not sure the legs would clear my element but thats a minor issue.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Stainless-Steel-Beer-Wine-House-Home-Brew-Filter-Basket-Strainer-Hip-Spider-Cylinder/32774692137.html?spm=2114.01010208.3.45.tDPaHg&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_1_10000073_10000077_10000074_10000167_10000175_10000069_10000068_10000062_10000063_10099_10000156_10000158_10096_10000056_10000059_10000097_10000094_10000090_10000091_10000147_10000144_10084_10000150_10083_10119_10000011_10080_10000153_10082_10081_10110_10111_10112_10113_10114_10000089_10000086_10000083_10000135_10000080_10078_10079_10077_10073_10070_10000140_10122_10123_10120_10121_10126_10124_10065_10068_10000132_10000033_119_10000030_10000126_10000026_10000129_10000023_10000123_432_10060_10062_10056_10055_10054_301_10059_10000120_10000020_10000117_10000013_10103_10102_10000114_10000016_10000111_10052_10053_10050_10107_10051_10106_10000101_10000100_10000104_10000045_10000108_10000191_10000197_10000179_10000042_10000039_10000036_10000187-10051_10111_10120,searchweb201603_3,afswitch_1_afChannel,ppcSwitch_5,single_sort_3_default&btsid=15b8622c-577d-439a-bc5b-ca7e0dfb29fd&algo_expid=8490d66e-9687-4786-8620-b2724e8b1606-5&algo_pvid=8490d66e-9687-4786-8620-b2724e8b1606


Ive seen these on Ali and it does look good but im thinking that it's basically a stainless brew bag for biab which is still very cool. Im still a way off upgrading to a malt pipe but the benefit of a malt pipe that only drains through the bottom is that you get the filtration through the grain bed similar to a 3v mash. With biab the bulk of the liquid can drain straight out the sides and bypass the grains. Am i correct in my thinking?


----------



## fdsaasdf (23/2/17)

nosco said:


> Ive seen these on Ali and it does look good but im thinking that it's basically a stainless brew bag for biab which is still very cool. Im still a way off upgrading to a malt pipe but the benefit of a malt pipe that only drains through the bottom is that you get the filtration through the grain bed similar to a 3v mash. With biab the bulk of the liquid can drain straight out the sides and bypass the grains. Am i correct in my thinking?


Yes, malt pipes drain through the bottom only to allow the liquid to pass through the entire grain bed to increase efficiency and produce a better filter, especially when coupled with recirculation.

I modified a cheap 56L pot for my malt pipe by grinding slots in the bottom in separate 4 quadrants.


----------



## JB (1/3/17)

Lyrebird_Cycles said:


> No, I cut out four quadrants so what is left is an outer collar of about 4 cm width with a cross (also about 4 cm width) in the centre. I then make a false bottom that fits snugly inside, with the help of some silicone tape.
> 
> I just realised that thats probably pretty opaque, I'll try to take some pics tomorrow.





fdsaasdf said:


> I modified a cheap 56L pot for my malt pipe by grinding slots in the bottom in separate 4 quadrants.


Could I please trouble you both with a few pics? I'm planning mine, have all the bits, just need to plan out prior to build.


----------



## technobabble66 (1/3/17)

And is it better to cut slots or drill holes? 
(I may be looking at converting a cheap SS pot for my birko in the near/distant future...)

I appreciate drilling steel can be a little slippery but I can probably get around that if it's better for the process overall.

Edit: & @ LC, why do the quadrant cutout with separate drop-in false bottom? Isn't that just producing more fiddly stuff to clean, or did you accidentally slip cutting your slots and then decide "actually I think I'll just cut out quadrants and drop in the base screen"? [emoji6]


----------



## JB (2/3/17)

technobabble66 said:


> And is it better to cut slots or drill holes?
> (I may be looking at converting a cheap SS pot for my birko in the near/distant future...)
> I appreciate drilling steel can be a little slippery but I can probably get around that if it's better for the process overall.
> Edit: & @ LC, why do the quadrant cutout with separate drop-in false bottom? Isn't that just producing more fiddly stuff to clean, or did you accidentally slip cutting your slots and then decide "actually I think I'll just cut out quadrants and drop in the base screen"? [emoji6]


Hi TB, I've also got the cheap ss pot. I think cutting out the quadrant or wedges would add strength & support for the mesh screen. With recirculating & due to the pot being thin, i think will need it.


----------



## VP Brewing (2/3/17)

I cut slits in my 56L cheapo pot with a 4 inch grinder. It's fairly rigid. I've done a few big beers in it without a problem. 
The only time I've had a problem with flow was when brewing a RIS but that was more to do with the amount of roasted grains in there. 
I can direct the flow beside the malt pipe if needed and normally do at mash in.


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles (2/3/17)

technobabble66 said:


> LC, why do the quadrant cutout with separate drop-in false bottom? Isn't that just producing more fiddly stuff to clean, or did you accidentally slip cutting your slots and then decide "actually I think I'll just cut out quadrants and drop in the base screen"? [emoji6]


Basically resistance to deformation: The quadrant keeps the bottom of the pipe round so the false bottom seats properly.

The separate false bottom is there because I can't cut slots of the size I want (0.6mm).

Sorry for the lack of pics, I'm flat chat preparing for vintage. We'll start picking next week so I have no spare time for the next two months.


----------



## nosco (2/3/17)

So does any grain get through the malt pipes or doesn't it matter? If it gets through does it get recirculated by the pump or does it stay in the boil?

Using a grinder to cut some slots would be really quick and easy but I think im liking Lyrebird_Cycles idea. Silicone tape is a great invention. It could also be used to make a defuser mesh to go over the top of the mash like in a GF or other type 1v machine.


----------



## ein stein (2/3/17)

I bought a robobrew malt pipe from keg king after emailing them. ended up cheaper after cost of cooking pot and tools etc and will do the job... for now,


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles (2/3/17)

nosco said:


> So does any grain get through the malt pipes or doesn't it matter? If it gets through does it get recirculated by the pump or does it stay in the boil?


The object of forerunning (_vorlauf _in German) is to establish a filter bed which traps remnant grain particles. The clearer the runnings the cleaner the beer.

For this to work optimally the slots should be thin enough to trap the larger particles: I've found 0.6mm works OK.



> Using a grinder to cut some slots would be really quick and easy


IMO you can't cut a thin enough slot with an angle grinder. On one of the small scale prototypes for my lautering system I used a Dremel with "thin cut" wheels, I got mediocre results and cutting the slots in a 100mm diameter base used an entire packet of the cutting wheels. A 380mm base would thus use 15 packets.


----------



## nosco (2/3/17)

Thanks LC. Im familiar with the term vorlauf but as Im a biaber Im not familiar with the process. I can see how it works with a 3v system but how would it work with a 1v malt pipe system? Even if you dropped the pipe into the strike water, after stirring for dough balls there would have to be some grains and husk that gets through? Especially since with a malt pipe there is the free space below the malt pipe. Does forerunning just involve a few run offs with a jug to establish the grain bed before using a recirc pump?

Sorry if im getting ot.


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles (2/3/17)

I've never run a 1V system so I'm not the person to ask, but I can't see why you couldn't recirculate via pump until your wort clarified then begin lifting the pipe. There may be something I'm missing.


----------



## nosco (2/3/17)

Your not missing anything LC I think I am just over thinking it. So what are you making you false bottom from .ie how are you getting .6mm gaps? I can only find 2mm perforated stainless.


Edit: Have you posted pics of your malt pipe in another thread?


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles (2/3/17)

No sorry, everything is packed away until after vintage: I'm planning to then make a 380mm diameter all stainless version and hopefully I'll remember to take build pics.


----------



## rude (3/3/17)

ein stein said:


> I bought a robobrew malt pipe from keg king after emailing them. ended up cheaper after cost of cooking pot and tools etc and will do the job... for now,


Nice one 

If you dont mind me asking how much & what dimensions was it

Did it come with perforated ss false bottom & top

Cheers Rude


----------



## Lionman (3/3/17)

ein stein said:


> I bought a robobrew malt pipe from keg king after emailing them. ended up cheaper after cost of cooking pot and tools etc and will do the job... for now,


Nice one, I'm interested in the price too and what exactly you got with it.


----------



## ein stein (3/3/17)

rude said:


> Nice one
> 
> If you dont mind me asking how much & what dimensions was it
> 
> ...


 It was just one of the 1st gen ones, was 60$ plus delivery to syd. dimensions are ~ 250mm x 440mm. its all one piece with the bottom fixed. the holes are 2mm i believe, i have a 2$ kmart splatter guard i may trim to sit in the bottom.

edit:

i did see a guy selling them on fleabay also. 69$ + 19$ p+h


----------



## fdsaasdf (5/3/17)

JB said:


> Could I please trouble you both with a few pics? I'm planning mine, have all the bits, just need to plan out prior to build.


I have posted pics in http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/93681-brew-in-a-basket-82l-pot-with-56l-malt-pipe/page-3 if you'd like to see it


----------



## nosco (7/3/17)

Any one using stainless mesh for their malt pipes? Just wondering what mesh count would be good to use that will be a good filter but wont block the flow of wort too much. Lyrebird_Cycles, Im looking at you 

I have just ordered a cheap ebay pot for a malt pipe and I think I am going to go with a 2mm perforated screen and some stainless mesh ie budget Braumeister idea. Maybe top and bottom. Quarters cut out as described by Lyrebird_Cycles with a short nut and bolt in the middle to hold the screens down and 4 long nut and bolt for legs.

Also now that I think of it how the hell do you cut a hole in fine stainless mesh to put a bolt through?


----------



## hotmelt (7/3/17)

Lyrebird_Cycles said:


> Basically resistance to deformation: The quadrant keeps the bottom of the pipe round so the false bottom seats properly.
> 
> The separate false bottom is there because I can't cut slots of the size I want (0.6mm).


What if you used two pieces of perf sheet with one on top of the other but offset to reduce the hole size.They could be silver soldered/welded together then cut to size.It might be expensive but would save time spent cutting and drilling.


----------



## Matplat (7/3/17)

nosco said:


> So does any grain get through the malt pipes or doesn't it matter? If it gets through does it get recirculated by the pump or does it stay in the boil?
> 
> Using a grinder to cut some slots would be really quick and easy but I think im liking Lyrebird_Cycles idea. Silicone tape is a great invention. It could also be used to make a defuser mesh to go over the top of the mash like in a GF or other type 1v machine.


I used a 1mm cutting disc on the grinder to cut the slots on my 1V, as you are recirculating constantly during the mash, you end up with ultra clear wort at the end. Any bits that do mate their way through the slots at the beginning quickly get filtered out by the grain bed.


----------



## nosco (7/3/17)

Sounds good. It will be heaps cheaper and easier too.


----------



## rude (8/3/17)

ein stein said:


> It was just one of the 1st gen ones, was 60$ plus delivery to syd. dimensions are ~ 250mm x 440mm. its all one piece with the bottom fixed. the holes are 2mm i believe, i have a 2$ kmart splatter guard i may trim to sit in the bottom.
> 
> edit:
> 
> i did see a guy selling them on fleabay also. 69$ + 19$ p+h


Hey thanks for the update nice one

Quite small dia & tall perfect

What dia pot size do you use for the main 1V for this malt pipe 

Cheers mate


----------



## ein stein (10/3/17)

I will just be using it with my crown 40L urn, I've been pretty busy lately so haven't even had a chance to use it yet.


----------

